# Food Safety News - 05/09/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 9, 2021)

*Researchers find different impact of related Salmonella types*
By News Desk on May 09, 2021 12:03 am Scientists have found Salmonella variants can have different effects on the health of pigs and the risks they pose to food safety. Two closely related types of Salmonella Typhimurium, called U288 and sequence type (ST) 34, are particularly dominant in pigs and differed in colonization of the intestine and surrounding tissues and severity of disease... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Hey FDA, Leafy Green Industry, please don’t forget those you should have protected*
By Bill Marler on May 08, 2021 11:32 am 2018 and 2019 were not good years for consumers of romaine lettuce grown in the fields of the southwestern United States, specifically the Yuma growing region of Arizona and the Salinas Valley of California. Although nearly 500 miles apart as the crow flies, the two regions share a notorious history of sickening consumers with a... Continue Reading


----------

